# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  hemoroidy

## majka78

W sobotę wyskoczyła mi hemoroida ogromnych rozmiarów i bardzo bolesna. Miałam nadzieję, że się wchłonie. We wtorek chirurg zrobił mi nacięcie (bolesne) i chyba usunął zakrzep. Jednak ona wciąż nie znika. Może mniej boli i jest trochę mniejsza, ale łatwo krwawi. Ile jeszcze powinnam zaczekać? Czy mam już powody do paniki i kolejnej wizyty u chirurga?  Cały czas biorę czopki Hemorektal i Cyclo3fort. Dziś mija 3 dzień od zabiegu. Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Stan taki może utrzymywać się przez kilka dni po zabiegu. Jednak jeśli krwawienie nie ustępuje a przede wszystkim jeśli jest duże, należałoby wybrać się ponownie do chirurga. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

